# Grilled Corn



## duckstruck (Jun 27, 2013)

I love to BBQ and cook outside and I am told I'm pretty good at it.

If I have an Achilles heel or something that gets the best of me its grilling corn. I don't know what it is. I follow recipes word for word. Maybe I just don't like it.

At this point I'm not throwing in the towel, I'll just have to conquer it,


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2013)

ds, morning.....  I don't like grilled corn.... maybe it's because I can't make it either......  I soak mine in a bucket of water for an hour, then throw it on the grill to steam....  seems to come out tough and without much flavor....   If you and I are doing it the same, we both need a different recipe......

Dave


----------



## brekar (Jun 30, 2013)

When I grill corn I leave the husks on it, but peel them back and smear them with mayo, salt, pepper, and whatever spices sound good, then pull the husks back up, tie them off and grill them for about an hour on a hot grill. Always a hit with my family...


----------



## dgilley (Jul 1, 2013)

OK y'all.  I'm going to post my recipe for grilled corn that is much easier than y'alls and will taste so guuuuuut yer socks will roll up-n-down like window shades.  Watch for my post.


----------



## scooter-man (Jul 1, 2013)

- want to hear this one.


----------



## macboogie (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is how i do it and it always seems to come out great. 

pull back husk (do not rip off) and remove all those lil hair pieces. 
soak in water for 30 minutes
pull out of water and dry off.
using your hand and a pad of butter kinda stroke the corn (no jokes) and push butter inbetween each and every kernel. 
sprinkle with garlic salt
put husk back over corn and tie off the end on any cob that the husk didn't go back in place well leaving a lot of kernels exposed (usually use a small piece of husk)
slap on the grill and I cook until when I push it i can feel the kernel's feel soft. very little browning ever happens to the kernels even in direct heat.I bet some smoked butter would work out damn fine with this, never tried it but that's next on the list of to-do items.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 7, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> ds, morning.....  I don't like grilled corn.... maybe it's because I can't make it either......  I soak mine in a bucket of water for an hour, then throw it on the grill to steam....  seems to come out tough and without much flavor....   If you and I are doing it the same, we both need a different recipe......
> 
> Dave


Dave you're just not getting good corn if it doesn't have much flavor....tough??   If it's tough you're not cooking it long enough or too much.

I've been grilling Indiana sweet corn most of my life and i do similar to you.  

1) soak in water for a few hours minimum, usually for 10-12 hours

2) DO NOT remove husk or silk

3)Foil if grilling high direct heat, or no foil indirect heat

4) When it's done remove husk and silk

Wide mouth jar of water filled with hot water and melted butter poured over the water....allow butter to settle on top

5) Dip corn into water and up slowly through the butter

6) ENJOY!!!


----------



## dougmays (Jul 9, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Dave you're just not getting good corn if it doesn't have much flavor....tough??   If it's tough you're not cooking it long enough or too much.
> 
> I've been grilling Indiana sweet corn most of my life and i do similar to you.
> 
> ...


I love the wide mouth jar technique! I'm going to keep that in mind! Maybe add some more flavor on top of the butter/water


----------



## phrogs4ever (Jul 9, 2013)

I've never soaked my corn.  I buy the whole ears, remove the husk and silk, spray around the ear with spray butter, dust with either chili powder or bbq rub (depends on what the meal is), and grill for 20 minutes.  I rotate them a quarter turn every five minutes and get thoroughly cooked, ever so slightly charred and buttery corn every time.  Thirty minutes start to finish, simple.


----------



## more smoke (Jul 14, 2013)

Love BBQ corn. Don't have it any other way!
 1) buy sweet yellow corn
2) remove husk and silk
3) place in foil with butter, garlic, and salt/ pepper to taste.
4) wrap loosely and grill for approx 20-30 minutes 

  Enjoy!!!
   Note : you'll know its done when the color is bright yellow and water like.  Ill post some pics of mine I'm doing tonight for dinner


----------



## rockindaddy1967 (Jul 14, 2013)

Try wrapping it in bacon,it's awesome !!!no need for butter.just keep turning it , so good!


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 14, 2013)

Growing up in Ft. Wayne, IN...I've learned that soaking corn will remove the sugar especially if its for longer than 10 minutes.

A simply peel back and clean is all you need, the husks wont absorb much water when soaked.

If you must soak, simply dunk in water to load the husk with a little extra water when grilling.

Grill for about 20 minutes turning several times with the husk on....The water in the husk basically helps to boil or steam the corn.

Remove, lather in butter and sprinkle with salt.

Charred husks on makes a nice presentation.

Boiling corn is very easy, 10-15 minutes tops but, I add sugar to the water to compensate for any sugar being removed in the process.

My favorite way is to fully clean the corn, remove everything and break in half.

Throw on the grill at high heat for a 3 minutes, turning several times...with a little char is ok.

Have some foil ready to go to wrap each piece.

I wrap half of them with some butter and a pinch of salt (for the kids)

The adult half, I brush mayo, sprinkle pepper and just a bit of asiago or parm cheese....maybe even some chili powder, depends on the crowd.

After they are wrapped, I throw them on the top row while I char some flesh!

Just the way I've learned and I have no complaints...Corn is great, easy and fun especially this time of year

Hu


----------



## tropez (Jul 18, 2013)

MacBoogie said:


> Here is how i do it and it always seems to come out great.
> 
> pull back husk (do not rip off) and remove all those lil hair pieces.
> soak in water for 30 minutes
> ...


If we already have corn with the husk removed (the grocery store did it for us), I wonder if we could just substitute foil for the husk?


----------



## redneck69 (Jul 18, 2013)

tropez said:


> If we already have corn with the husk removed (the grocery store did it for us), I wonder if we could just substitute foil for the husk?


wrap in foil


----------



## tropez (Jul 18, 2013)

More smoke said:


> Love BBQ corn. Don't have it any other way!
> 1) buy sweet yellow corn
> 2) remove husk and silk
> 3) place in foil with butter, garlic, and salt/ pepper to taste.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## gone4nc (Jul 18, 2013)

I just did silver corn tonight. Removed husks and silk, covered in mayo and parmesan cheese. Wrapped in foil over direct heat for 15 minutes.  It was great.


----------



## puke (Jul 9, 2014)

I am looking for smoked corn recommendations, but...   Growing up in Indiana my parents always boiled our corn.  Somewhere I learned to foil and grill it and have never looked back.  Remove the husk and silk, add lots of butter, and wrap it up in foil.  Can't beat the butter flavor.  I rotate it often for 20-30 min alongside my burgers or chicken.


----------



## addertooth (Jul 10, 2014)

1. carefully peel back the husks

2. remove all the silk

3. apply a small amount of butter to the corn

4. carefully put the husks back in place, so all the kernels are covered.

5. use a 2 inch strip of foil on the free end of the husks to secure the ends, crimp down

6. throw them in a smoker set to 225 for 2 hours 15 minutes.

7. remove and eat them till your eyes bulge.

Start with fresh, and not frozen corn for this to work.

Comes out perfect every time.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 10, 2014)

To me, the smell of roasting corn says State Fair.


----------



## shorte2326 (Jul 10, 2014)

Deep fry! Grew up with boiled and then did it deep fried. Wow and everybody that tries it can't believe how good it tastes even without any butter.


----------



## bubba mcnabb (Jul 11, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> Dave you're just not getting good corn if it doesn't have much flavor....tough??   If it's tough you're not cooking it long enough or too much.
> 
> I've been grilling Indiana sweet corn most of my life and i do similar to you.
> 
> ...




x2 exactley how I do mine. I did about 200ears for a 4th of july party and its always a big hit. Think fresh corn helps on it being tough. mine was picked @ 2a.m locally that morning from a big sweet corn farm that i worked at when i was a kid.


----------



## bubba mcnabb (Jul 11, 2014)

shorte2326 said:


> Deep fry! Grew up with boiled and then did it deep fried. Wow and everybody that tries it can't believe how good it tastes even without any butter.



Can you explain how this is done never heard of deep fried corn? might want to try this at one of our catfish cookouts.


----------



## shorte2326 (Jul 11, 2014)

I just shuck the corn and keep it cool till I get ready to deep fry it. I usually keep my peanut oil about 365 and fill the baskets. Deep fry till it starts to caramelize  a little. Doesn't take long. Wont believe how many compliments you will get.


----------



## bubba mcnabb (Jul 11, 2014)

ok thanks excited to try it.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 6, 2017)

Thought I'd resurrect this old thread after grilling some corn last night.  I like to keep it simple, with absolutely minimal prep and no additional fat or seasonings.  The only thing I do to prep the corn is to de-hair it, leaving as many of the husks on as possible.  Actually, I leave that step to my wife because de-hairing corn is one of my least favorite things to do.  I'll pull the husks up around the corn, but if the husks fall off, no problem.  It still works.

We usually do corn when I'm making burgers.  The corn takes about 20-25 minutes total the way I do it, and comes out tender and slightly toasted.  Because it is just the two of us, and I'm usually only grilling 6 burgers (leftovers are a must in this household), I use charcoal baskets in the center of the 22.5" Kettle.  Fire up a half chimney of charcoal, put wood chips in the bottom of the baskets, then fill the baskets with hot charcoal. Put the ears of corn around the outside edge of the cooking grate.   4-5 ears of corn easily fit around the outside of the Kettle. I usually do 4.  While I'm grill frying the burgers in the center of the grill using a grill mat or pan (I use a paella pan), I cover the grill, all vents fully open.  I turn the burgers and corn every five minutes, putting the cover back on between turns. 

When the burgers are done, usually between 15-20 minutes (7 ounces each prior to cooking), I remove the burgers and the pan or mat.  Then I move the corn directly over the coals to toast the kernals slightly.  Turn frequently to prevent burning.  If the husks catch fire, no problem, just put the pan on the Kettle and the fire will go out, then remove and continue turning until the kernals are slightly toasted on all sides.  The corn comes off the grill with a nutty, sweet flavor that sends my wife into corn-on-the-cob heaven.

I was going to take pictures last night, but we were so busy all day I didn't get a chance to start dinner until 8:30 PM.   Pictures went right out the window.  I eat mine with no butter or seasoning.  The flavor of the grilled sweet corn is all I need.  There's one cob left in the fridge from last night.  I was too tired to eat both mine.  My wife will most likely be treated to my leftover ear. 













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 6, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 6, 2017)

Ray, I'm really glad you necromanced this thread cause I'd never heard of Deep Fried Corn on the Cob till just now.
I guarantee you it's getting tried real soon.
I also like the Mason jar water/butter trick...  Who says an ol'dog can't learn new tricks. :sausage:


----------



## thinsmoke (Sep 16, 2017)

I use melted butter on corn and then season with Meat Church honey BBQ rub and wrap them up and grill until tender.  I have also used blackened season, victory lane nutty pecan and others. Basically if you have a really good rub you like it will taste great on grill corn. But the pecan rub and honey ribs are my favorite and people can't get enough.


----------

